# Can you wait 5 minutes?



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I'm parked at my pickup address. A young lady comes out of the house and comes to my window 

"Can you wait 5 minutes?" , she asks me

"Of course!", I said 

"Oh my god! You're awesome! Thank you so much!" she says and goes back into the house. 

About 30 seconds after she enters house I cancel-no-show and drive away. 

What she should have asked me is if I could wait another 5 minutes.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> I'm parked at my pickup address. A young lady comes out of the house and comes to my window
> 
> "Can you wait 5 minutes?" , she asks me
> 
> ...


I would of asked her where she was headed to first.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Inform pax I'll be at the gas station down the block & to call when ready.
Start trip, go get gas, bathroom, drinks & panhandle a bit.
Come back & demand *cash* tip for being so generous for waiting on them.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> Inform pax I'll be at the gas station down the block & to call when ready.
> Start trip, go get gas, bathroom, drinks & panhandle a bit.
> Come back & demand *cash* tip for being so generous for waiting on them.


Why do I think that your part about panhandling is not a joke?


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> I'm parked at my pickup address. A young lady comes out of the house and comes to my window
> 
> "Can you wait 5 minutes?" , she asks me
> 
> ...


5 minute wait in my market means 55 cents "before taxes" paid wait time. Surprised you didn't stick around and make bank.


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

Like a boss!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I'm parked at my pickup address. A young lady comes out of the house and comes to my window
> 
> "Can you wait 5 minutes?" , she asks me
> 
> ...


What if she complains to Uber Support? I guess it depends upon what "no show" means. No Show after the five minute wait time or No Show after the extra five minutes she thought you agreed to?


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I'm parked at my pickup address. A young lady comes out of the house and comes to my window
> 
> "Can you wait 5 minutes?" , she asks me
> 
> ...


 Are we to assume you would do the same thing if I man ask you to wait five minutes?


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Yulli Yung said:


> Are we to assume you would do the same thing if I man ask you to wait five minutes?


no, for a man he would have said yes and driven of as finishing sentence.

We really do have to stick to the five min rule.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I'm parked at my pickup address. A young lady comes out of the house and comes to my window
> 
> "Can you wait 5 minutes?" , she asks me
> 
> ...


I love you!



ShinyAndChrome said:


> no, for a man he would have said yes and driven of as finishing sentence.
> 
> We really do have to stick to the five min rule.


 Do a lot of people wait beyond the time that the app tells you that you can cancel if the rider hasn't shown up? That's an automatic cancellation fee, I can't understand why people would wait beyond that, take the cancellation fee and move on. If a passenger thinks it's OK to make you wait more than the amount of time given by Uber, what else do they expect of you and how much more obnoxious will they be throughout the ride? You're setting yourself up for failure if you actually let them in your car.

How entitled and rude can a person be for Pete's sake?! It's ****ing crazy!!


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Julescase said:


> I love you!
> 
> Do a lot of people wait beyond the time that the app tells you that you can cancel if the rider hasn't shown up? That's an automatic cancellation fee, I can't understand why people would wait beyond that, take the cancellation fee and move on. If a passenger thinks it's OK to make you wait more than the amount of time given by Uber, what else do they expect of you and how much more obnoxious will they be throughout the ride? You're setting yourself up for failure if you actually let them in your car.
> 
> How entitled and rude can a person be for Pete's sake?! It's &%[email protected]!*ing crazy!!


truth! I waited past five early on. Now I won't. If the passenger makes me wait even five minutes that is rude enough. At five min cancel fee and drive off happy. They will fast learn not to make people wait.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> truth! I waited past five early on. Now I won't. If the passenger makes me wait even five minutes that is rude enough. At five min cancel fee and drive off happy. They will fast learn not to make people wait.


It's not always this black and white. Like if they make a good faith effort to contact me and explain the situation I will wait longer (they are still getting charged the wait fee also).

Once I canceled on a guy after five minutes waiting for him at the airport Rideshare Lane. After my introductory text (which I send before I arrive at the pin), he replied to tell me the plane had just landed. So I wanted to teach him a lesson, not clog up the Rideshare Lane, and pick up $3 while still remaining #1 in the queue. I have told this story to other drivers in the cell phone lot. Most of them think I was being a prick.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Jufkii said:


> 5 minute wait in my market means 55 cents before taxes paid wait time.Surprised you didn't stick around and make bank.


Got 3.75



Yulli Yung said:


> Are we to assume you would do the same thing if I man ask you to wait five minutes?


Of course. This wasn't about male or female. 
I had already waited 4+ minutes, now she wants me to wait an extra 5(possibly more), for a possible minimum fare?

It's simple. Don't request ride if you ain't ready.


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

Speak the truth


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> What if she complains to Uber Support? I guess it depends upon what "no show" means. No Show after the five minute wait time or No Show after the extra five minutes she thought you agreed to?


I did think about that. 
After making contact they can say that they feel driver cancelled because of race, or because they're gay, etc etc. 
But fortunately for this situation, pretty brunettes don't usually feel like they're discriminated against


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> It's simple. Don't request ride if you ain't ready.


This!

I would much rather have a passenger order a ride, and cancel if they see I'm closer than they expect, than to make me sit waiting for 5-10 minutes while they get ready to go.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Waiting outside a country bar.. Pax get in (2 chicks and a dude)
Chick: Omg that's my favorite song.. We have to go and dance. Will you wait? I'll tip you extra.
Me: sure go for it.
*waits*
They get back in.
Dude: Thank you. I just can't say no to her since I bought her her new ****. Be honest, have you ever seen better **** in your life?
Me: I'm not at liberty to discuss her **** on the uber platform.
Him: seriously though off the record, aren't they amazing?
*looks in mirror*
Me: Off the record you say? I've never seen better and that's a damn fact. 
20 minute ride into the country
$ 100 dollar bill tip
Sometimes you just don't know what you're gonna get.
On the way home my car got skunked just to remind me to stay humble.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> I'm parked at my pickup address. A young lady comes out of the house and comes to my window
> 
> "Can you wait 5 minutes?" , she asks me
> 
> ...


LMAO! Stone cold.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Can't do that here during the week when your only receiving one ride an hour... if your lucky.
BTW, serious dick move. You could have just said no but maybe your too much of a coward to say no to someone's face


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Do a lot of people wait beyond the time that the app tells you that you can cancel if the rider hasn't shown up? That's an automatic cancellation fee, I can't understand why people would wait beyond that, take the cancellation fee and move on. If a passenger thinks it's OK to make you wait more than the amount of time given by Uber, what else do they expect of you and how much more obnoxious will they be throughout the ride? You're setting yourself up for failure if you actually let them in your car.
> 
> How entitled and rude can a person be for Pete's sake?! It's &%[email protected]!*ing crazy!!


I did once because I was pretty far out from town and really wanted a ride at least partway in. She came out after 6 minutes (a bartender) and she tipped me cash so it worked out well in the end. That is an exception to the norm though and typically I'm gone when the cancel button appears.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

TBone said:


> BTW, serious &%[email protected]!* move. You could have just said no but maybe your too much of a coward to say no to someone's face


Making me wait 10 minutes would be alright with you?

And it's not being a coward. It's being smart.
Getting into a confrontation with a pax would make it more likely that they report me for something.
Kind of like one starring them when they exit the car or changing the rating later.
Do you tell them you are giving them 1 star?
Or are you a coward TBone ?


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

I've only one starred one person and they fell out of my car. I would have told him however I don't think he would have understood or cared as I drove off with him laying on the grass between the street and sidewalk


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

TBone said:


> I've only one starred one person and they fell out of my car. I would have told him however I don't think he would have understood or cared as I drove off with him laying on the grass between the street and sidewalk


Saying you don't 1 star is avoiding the point. 
If you were going to give someone a one star you probably wouldn't tell them. Nobody does. 
It doesn't make sense to get into a possible confrontation. 
It's not about being a coward. Would you say that everyone here that 1 stars their pax without telling them is a coward?
You might think your pax is a b*tch. But you can never tell her. We have to remain professional, smile and tell them to have a great day. Then 1 star them and call them a ***** as you're driving away. 
It's just the way it goes. Quit trying to be a tough guy


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

It's not the rating anyways. It's the point you told someone you would wait then you drove off. That just shows the world what type of person you are. You could have easily said you prefer not to wait because the nights really busy and that they can order another Uber.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

TBone said:


> It's not the rating anyways. It's the point you told someone you would wait then you drove off. That just shows the world what type of person you are. You could have easily said you prefer not to wait because the nights really busy and that they can order another Uber.


You can think what you want. 
It's not like i planned it. I thought she was going to hop in the car. That's what I wanted. 
Then she hits me with 5 more minutes when I had already waited 4 and was already thinking it was going to be a no show. 
So in 30 seconds I had to decide if I wanted to be a sucker and wait 5 more minutes, possibly longer, or move on with my night.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> This!
> 
> I would much rather have a passenger order a ride, and cancel if they see I'm closer than they expect, than to make me sit waiting for 5-10 minutes while they get ready to go.


Ring ring "oh I didn't think you'd get here so quickly, but I'll be needing a ride in 20 minutes" explained to her how to do a scheduled ride. She thanked me and hung up and I got a cancelation fee.

Next ping, yup her again. She calls again with same excuse, I used a different voice this time. "Oh yeah that's what the last guy said to do. Just never thought you guys could get to us so quickly"

Another cancelation fee

Went offline and a few minutes later another uber pulls up and I'm laughing. Walks up to him holding up my phone showing the uber app. He just got off the phone with the woman too and got his cancelation fee. He goes offline, guess what&#8230; third uber comes over and he gets the same call, woman now annoyed. we have a pow wow.

By this time it has been 20 minutes so we all go online and wait. Lucky me got her ping. The other two high tail it.

&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;15 minute trip&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> It's not always this black and white. Like if they make a good faith effort to contact me and explain the situation I will wait longer (they are still getting charged the wait fee also).
> 
> Once I canceled on a guy after five minutes waiting for him at the airport Rideshare Lane. After my introductory text (which I send before I arrive at the pin), he replied to tell me the plane had just landed. So I wanted to teach him a lesson, not clog up the Rideshare Lane, and pick up $3 while still remaining #1 in the queue. I have told this story to other drivers in the cell phone lot. Most of them think I was being a prick.


You weren't being a prick, he should have been at the Rideshare lane before even requesting, you were just teaching a lesson


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Grahamcracker said:


> LMAO! Stone cold.


I wasn't this way before. I swear! 
They made me this way!


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> I wasn't this way before. I swear!
> They made me this way!


No, I know what you mean. I have done simaler things.

6 drunk college students tried climbing into my vehicle. Had to give them the whole I can only take 4 People speach. The other 2 called another ride.

Then 1 of the 4 I took wanted to pay cash to be taken to 2 different locations because he didn't have an account. I reluctantly agreed to it. When we got to the first destination, 3 of them got out and the 1 stayed.

The 1 that stayed wanted to give me turn by turn directions and break laws to get him back to campus. He was slurring his speech and was late with his turns. He was blaming the missed turns on me. I wanted him out of my car soo [email protected] bad at this point.

When we finally got to campus, he says he will be 5 minutes. He left his keys, wallet and cell phone in the passenger seat while leaving the passenger door open.

When he went inside, I unbuckled my seat belt, threw his stuff outside the passenger door, closed the door and drove off like a pi$$ed off teenager. It felt good to have that idiot out of my car.

So, the moral of this is that I get it. I do understand.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

F*ck these entitled people.....5 minutes and peace out.

When they order their ride, it tells them right off the get go that the closest car is X amount of minutes away....then when you get within 2 minutes of your pickup, they get another notification that your driver will be there shortly and they should be at the curb ready to go....why should we give them a third notification or additional time beyond that. I stopped sending them a text because they have already been notified twice....

If it's a X pickup and they get to that 4 minute mark, I start counting down the clock and get the car ready to roll with like 5 seconds left so I can cancel and move on.

If it's a XL pickup, pretty much the same thing except I will give them a quick 360 degree to check for movement, then I'm gonzo.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Had one just the other morning. I had waited 4 minutes so being the nice driver I am I called to see if she was coming. She says "it will be a few more minutes my partner isn't here yet". WTF! Told her she will need to cancel and request another when her partner gets there. By now it was over 5 minutes so I got my fee.


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> Inform pax I'll be at the gas station down the block & to call when ready.
> Start trip, go get gas, bathroom, drinks & panhandle a bit.
> Come back & demand *cash* tip for being so generous for waiting on them.


What a great plan, LOL, if you can pull it off.



TBone said:


> Can't do that here during the week when your only receiving one ride an hour... if your lucky.
> BTW, serious &%[email protected]!* move. You could have just said no but maybe your too much of a coward to say no to someone's face





Cableguynoe said:


> I wasn't this way before. I swear!
> They made me this way!


You did the right thing Cableguy.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I'm parked at my pickup address. A young lady comes out of the house and comes to my window
> 
> "Can you wait 5 minutes?" , she asks me
> 
> ...


, the nice, but I think I would have done the same thing.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

kdyrpr said:


> I would of asked her where she was headed to first.


Nope. Find that out before making the trip to pick up location


----------



## partyvan (Apr 7, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> I'm parked at my pickup address. A young lady comes out of the house and comes to my window
> 
> "Can you wait 5 minutes?" , she asks me
> 
> ...


Well done.
The only way you could have made this better is by saying "I have already been waiting 5 minutes", she would either offer a tip up front, or I would have cancelled the ride in front of her UNLESS the trip was worth it to me and I knew where they were going.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> truth! I waited past five early on. Now I won't. If the passenger makes me wait even five minutes that is rude enough. At five min cancel fee and drive off happy. They will fast learn not to make people wait.


I was so annoyed a few days ago - I was 10 seconds away from getting the cancellation fee and these 2 ****ing pax appear at my doors. I hated them so much.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Got 3.75
> 
> Of course. This wasn't about male or female.
> I had already waited 4+ minutes, now she wants me to wait an extra 5(possibly more), for a possible minimum fare?
> ...


Ya know when I took some uber rides recently, it was so damn easy and quick. I was always toes on curb, the gps was 99% accurate as to when the car would be turing and in visual range.

It blows my mind how people can be such idiots or inconsiderate when ordering an Uber. Unless you are rural as hell, your uber will show up within 3 minutes. Theres no reason to order one unless your ready to walk out the door.



TBone said:


> It's not the rating anyways. It's the point you told someone you would wait then you drove off. That just shows the world what type of person you are. You could have easily said you prefer not to wait because the nights really busy and that they can order another Uber.


He agreed to wait 5 minutes. He did, its not his fault that the dimwit didn't consider that hed already been waiting 4:30 into the equation.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

If it's surging I'll wait. Otherwise I am gone at 5:00. 

Prior to Uber charging for us waiting I was occasionally drifting away at 4:00 - 4:30 and cancelling at 5 under most circumstances. Now I feel obligated to sit there for the entire 5 minutes since the customer is paying (if you can call that pittance paying) for us to wait. 

A huge portion of my trips have been late night/early morning trips. When you're sitting in front of a house at 3am and it's approaching the 4 minute mark, you can almost guarantee that the pax misplaced their pin and is actually miles away.


----------



## Rsabcd (May 19, 2016)

Sometimes when peek out 3:45 and give the one finger, one minute sign I'll wait... 6,7 even 10 minutes.



And cancel as they start walking towards the car.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Merc7186 said:


> F*ck these entitled people.....5 minutes and peace out.
> 
> When they order their ride, it tells them right off the get go that the closest car is X amount of minutes away....then when you get within 2 minutes of your pickup, they get another notification that your driver will be there shortly and they should be at the curb ready to go....why should we give them a third notification or additional time beyond that. I stopped sending them a text because they have already been notified twice....
> 
> ...


Only problem I have with your scenario is several times I have been told pax didn't know I was there. App said that I was still a few minutes away.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Julescase said:


> I was so annoyed a few days ago - I was 10 seconds away from getting the cancellation fee and these 2 &%[email protected]!*ing pax appear at my doors. I hated them so much.


I hate hate hate when this happens. 
Even if ride ends up being pretty good. I no longer like they the moment they make me wait past 3 minutes.


----------



## RoadWarrior (Apr 4, 2015)

mikes424 said:


> Only problem I have with your scenario is several times I have been told pax didn't know I was there. App said that I was still a few minutes away.


I've had pax tell me this on occasion. On one trip, the app said that I was 20 minutes away when actually I'd already arrived. Pax see where you are on a map with an ETA. Regardless of the ETA, if you're getting close to the pickup location, they should be already outside or ready to leave at a moment's notice. If something they see in the app doesn't seem right, they should call you. If I don't have any incentive to stay, I'm not going to wait longer than needed for the cancellation fee. My time is valuable and it's not going to be wasted.


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

mikes424 said:


> Only problem I have with your scenario is several times I have been told pax didn't know I was there. App said that I was still a few minutes away.


I am a transportation provider, not a technology company.

If there was a bug, they can email our overseas support partners.


----------



## BenDrivin (Sep 21, 2017)

I went to pick up PAX, I pull up and he calls and says he's not ready and still has to pack his suitcase, can I wait? He was going to the airport. I said, was he kidding? He said "no, you can do another ride while you wait for me". My next ride took me 20 miles from his location.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

RoadWarrior said:


> I've had pax tell me this on occasion. On one trip, the app said that I was 20 minutes away when actually I'd already arrived. Pax see where you are on a map with an ETA. Regardless of the ETA, if you're getting close to the pickup location, they should be already outside or ready to leave at a moment's notice. If something they see in the app doesn't seem right, they should call you. If I don't have any incentive to stay, I'm not going to wait longer than needed for the cancellation fee. My time is valuable and it's not going to be wasted.


Either way, pax are not supposed to order an Uber until they are literally ready to go and waiting. I know that barely any of them follow those instructions, (shocking knowing the common sense of the most passengers/sarcasm).

So we technically and literally should not have to wait 30 seconds for people to appear, they are not supposed to order until they are ready for the ride to come pick them up. That means that exactly 100% of my passengers this week didn't follow instructions - NONE actually did what they were supposed to do


----------



## RoadWarrior (Apr 4, 2015)

BenDrivin said:


> I went to pick up PAX, I pull up and he calls and says he's not ready and still has to pack his suitcase, can I wait? He was going to the airport. I said, was he kidding? He said "no, you can do another ride while you wait for me". My next ride took me 20 miles from his location.


I would've waited to get the cancellation fee unless the trip is worth waiting for. How clueless can you be to not know Uber is a "on demand" service unless they scheduled the trip for a certain time? How far were you away when you accepted the request? I've caught pax off-guard arriving faster than they expected. I have no sympathy for pax that aren't ready.


----------



## BenDrivin (Sep 21, 2017)

I was about 3-4 min. away. He was running late, so I don't want to hear how late people are while I'm driving.


----------



## Surgeio (Aug 14, 2017)

In my newbie days, I had a pickup at a high end restaurant. I arrived at the hotel valet and waited 2 minutes. No sign of pax, so I called. He says "Thanks for letting me know you arrived. I'll ask for the check now and we'll be out soon". Like a fool, I waited something like 10 more minutes. It turned out to be a minimum fare ride a 1/2 mile away.

Now, I take a screenshot of me at the pickup location at 5:01, then cancel with "Rider no-show". Pro tip: be sure you can quickly leave the area when you cancel a no-show. It sucks to be turning the car around or stuck in traffic when the pax show up, but you've already cancelled.


----------



## RoadWarrior (Apr 4, 2015)

I’ll never forget I cancelled on a pax that took too long showing up. I waited for the 5 minutes then left. A block down the street, I stopped for a red light. Before it turned green, the pax tracked me down and tried to get in, but the door was locked. I simply turned to face him, shook my head “no”, and left. LOL the look on his face!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Grahamcracker said:


> No, I know what you mean. I have done simaler things.
> 
> 6 drunk college students tried climbing into my vehicle. Had to give them the whole I can only take 4 People speach. The other 2 called another ride.
> 
> ...


What ever happened to @Grahamcracker?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

kdyrpr said:


> Why do I think that your part about panhandling is not a joke?


I FIND IT INSPIRING !



Cableguynoe said:


> What ever happened to @Grahamcracker?


STILL " CAMPAIGNING" FOR THAT MODERATOR POSITION EH ?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> STILL " CAMPAIGNING" FOR THAT MODERATOR POSITION EH ?


They have openings. They've been dropping at an incredible rate.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I understand why Cableguy didn’t wait another 5 min. There is no excuse why pax can’t wait to order a ride until they’re ready. Most of my pax are ready or within a minute of my arrival. Those are the pax who cause no problems and who I want to drive, not the entitled ones. 

This wknd was very busy because of our fair. They had an awful U/L dropoff/pickup area that wasn’t easy to get to. I normally don’t wait 5 minutes if it’s busy. But I did this wknd because there were many pax waiting for drivers at the specific U/L spot, and it took me a while to get into the pickup maze. 

One guy didn’t make it at 5 min mark, so I cancelled, got a ping within 20 seconds. That pax was right by my car. That same scenario played out several times. 

A few pax were on the wrong side of the fair, not by the specific U/L area because they didn’t feel like walking to that side, as some told me. I told them they had 5 min to get to me, or they could cancel and request another ride. 

I rarely ever get cancel fees but this wknd. I got several in a day. Before anyone thinks I’m mean, it took 7-10 min to get to this spot because of traffic and pedestrians, and the entrance was down a one way street, and then we had to go down the parking lot row, turn around and head back to pickup pax.


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

I once had someone come to my car after about 3 minutes and tell me to pull up into the parking lot and wait for them. This was not a free parking lot. He then proceeds to light a cigarette and walk back toward the restaurant and talk to his friends. 

Not happening buddy! I sat there another minute and a half and got my $3.75.

Some people are just ridiculous.


----------



## 5070bolo (Jul 3, 2015)

I swear Uber needs to cut down that 5minute timer to 3min...


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> What ever happened to @Grahamcracker?


You do know @Grahamcracker is active military right?

Thank you for your service GC. :thumbup:


----------



## Lovelife (May 16, 2019)

I never understood why people ping for a ride if they are not ready.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

I tell them I can't wait past the 5 minute mark. I tell them I'm only making a third of my normal pay when I'm sitting there waiting. I ask them how they would feel if the boss said they would only make 1/3 of their pay for part of their day? I tell them the app tells to cancel after 5 minutes. I send them a text saying I can't wait past 5 minutes so Uber has a written record, in case the pax calls Uber and makes up a lie. Some people are stupid enough to text back with what basically amounts to an admission of guilt. Always try to get them to text. It's air tight. 

I refused to take a woman's unaccompanied 13 year old daughter. She tried to talk me into it, but then walked away. While I was waiting out the timer I sent her a pre-written message saying "Sorry, I can't take unaccompanied minors." She texted back saying she never heard of the unaccompanied minor rule, and then started accusing me of being racist in repeated texts. It was text harassment. I reported it to Uber, and they could see the texts where she had basically hung herself for everyone to see. Stupid pax.

I love those text records. Wish Lyft would implement it.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> I'm parked at my pickup address. A young lady comes out of the house and comes to my window
> 
> "Can you wait 5 minutes?" , she asks me
> 
> ...


I was like wow this guy is so friendly and patient with this request to wait. But then kept reading ?

I have a hard time holding my expression when people ask. I say okay but I look agonized. Once I say okay I dont have the courage to leave ?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Surgeio said:


> No sign of pax, so I called. He says "Thanks for letting me know you arrived. I'll ask for the check now and we'll be out soon". Like a fool,


Yeah.

This is ultimate D-move.

Restaurants allow you to loiter (particularly when your bill is super high and you tipped super well) for as long as you like.

I've stayed till almost 45 mins past my time and they were offering us free refill of _beer._

Him not even asking for the bill yet but having Uber on in queue = entitled donkey.

I hope you had one starred him at the very least.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Cancel. Most UberX jobs here are $3.
Cancelation is $3.75.
No brainer.



Cableguynoe said:


> Making me wait 10 minutes would be alright with you?
> 
> And it's not being a coward. It's being smart.
> Getting into a confrontation with a pax would make it more likely that they report me for something.
> ...


Wrap this clown in plastic wrap.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

I would wait for this kind of rider.
(1) She came out and made her request respectfully.
(2) Reply was "Yes" then should stand for the word.
(3) We are in the business of transportation service. I am driving for the money in exchange of my service. I won't take any free money except favoring tips return for my good service.
(4) My exception is for waiting in the busy city. Will never wait even if for cancellation fees.
(5) Will never exchange my face with just $5. Will do if it was 5 millions.:biggrin:
We are making money but should be only in a way of making it innocent.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Wildgoose said:


> I would wait for this kind of rider.
> (1) She came out and made her request respectfully.
> (2) Reply was "Yes" then should stand for the word.
> (3) We are in the business of transportation service. I am driving for the money in exchange of my service. I won't take any free money except favoring tips return for my good service.
> ...


Holy crap.
The 22 years I drove a cab I had a meter. Pax said "you mind waiting?"
I'd say "sure I'll start the meter".
Ain't no UberMeter. $0.11 ain't squat.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

The pax should approach the car with money in hand asking “how much time will $5 buy me?”
The pax asking for 5 minutes without compensation is like a beggar in the street.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

kdyrpr said:


> I would of asked her where she was headed to first.


That's an advantage of having Uber Pro. There have been a couple rides that I let slip past the five minute timer because I knew they were worth the extra wait.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Coachman said:


> That's an advantage of having Uber Pro. There have been a couple rides that I let slip past the five minute timer because I knew they were worth the extra wait.


Yep I actually like uber pro. It's not about deciding which trips to take, it's about deciding which trips you absolutely cannot stand. And it has helped me take trips I would not have otherwise due to low ratings because I knew they were going a significant distance.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> Yep I actually like uber pro. It's not about deciding which trips to take, it's about deciding which trips you absolutely cannot stand. And it has helped me take trips I would not have otherwise due to low ratings because I knew they were going a significant distance.


I'll have enough points for Uber Pro within 10 days.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

@Cableguynoe could have waited the 5 mins, just like he waited almost 2 years to respond to this old thread from 2017 ?


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> @Cableguynoe could have waited the 5 mins, just like he waited almost 2 years to respond to this old thread from 2017 ?


LOL?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> @Cableguynoe could have waited the 5 mins, just like he waited almost 2 years to respond to this old thread from 2017 ?


Damn you! 
No one had noticed!


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> Damn you!
> No one had noticed!


I'll go sit in the corner and pout ? while chuckling with laughter inside ?


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Damn you!
> No one had noticed!


We all noticed. Nobody said anything until @SinTaxERROR jumped in with it. ?LOL.


----------



## GoldenGoji (Apr 30, 2018)

I can't blame drivers who cancel if the passenger doesn't show up after their timer has already run out. In my experience, a lot of people travel just 2 or 3 miles, at least in my territory. For me, that's a waste of time to drive them to where they want to go (very short distance), when I could've just gotten $3.75 by cancelling, and I wouldn't be wasting gas on them as I wait for other passengers.

In the past, I've also waited far too long for passengers to show up, only to be saddened by the fact that they were only going 1 or miles away. They also never tipped. I only earned $2+ from those, when I could've earned $3.75 by canceling. 

It's sick when you can make more money by cancelling and driving passengers to their short destinations causes you to lose gas and earn less. Short distance rides should have a higher minimum fare than the $3.75 cancellation fee, otherwise driving people around for short distances isn't rewarding at all for drivers.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

GoldenGoji said:


> I can't blame drivers who cancel if the passenger doesn't show up after their timer has already run out. In my experience, a lot of people travel just 2 or 3 miles, at least in my territory. For me, that's a waste of time to drive them to where they want to go (very short distance), when I could've just gotten $3.75 by cancelling, and I wouldn't be wasting gas on them as I wait for other passengers.
> 
> In the past, I've also waited far too long for passengers to show up, only to be saddened by the fact that they were only going 1 or miles away. They also never tipped. I only earned $2+ from those, when I could've earned $3.75 by canceling.
> 
> It's sick when you can make more money by cancelling and driving passengers to their short destinations causes you to lose gas and earn less. Short distance rides should have a higher minimum fare than the $3.75 cancellation fee, otherwise driving people around for short distances isn't rewarding at all for drivers.


Well articulated, and correct. Time is money.
With no viable idle time in the virtual meter, pax must shit or get off the pot.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> Damn you!
> No one had noticed!


What the.......


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> What the.......


Oldie but goodie


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Well articulated, and correct. Time is money.
> With no viable idle time in the virtual meter, pax must shit or get off the pot.


I'd prefer a pax shit in the pot, and not in my car. ?


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> I would wait for this kind of rider.
> (1) She came out and made her request respectfully.
> (2) Reply was "Yes" then should stand for the word.
> (3) We are in the business of transportation service. I am driving for the money in exchange of my service. I won't take any free money except favoring tips return for my good service.
> ...


Um, yes, but the request was "Can you wait..." not "Will you wait..."

Big difference. sure I can wait, but will I wait? generally nah.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> I refused to take a woman's unaccompanied 13 year old daughter. She tried to talk me into it, but then walked away. While I was waiting out the timer I sent her a pre-written message saying "Sorry, I can't take unaccompanied minors." She texted back saying she never heard of the unaccompanied minor rule, and then started accusing me of being racist in repeated texts. It was text harassment. I reported it to Uber, and they could see the texts where she had basically hung herself for everyone to see. Stupid pax.


That's a really good idea, I'm going to do that from now on with unaccompanied minors and parents without car seats.



Mkang14 said:


> I have a hard time holding my expression when people ask. I say okay but I look agonized. Once I say okay I dont have the courage to leave ?


Think of it this way- they obviously have no respect for your time. You have money to make. Don't waste a second more than you need to. And your city is so densely populated that the chance of seeing them again is microscopic. Get your cancel fee and GTFO.



Wildgoose said:


> I would wait for this kind of rider.
> (1) She came out and made her request respectfully.
> (2) Reply was "Yes" then should stand for the word.
> (3) We are in the business of transportation service. I am driving for the money in exchange of my service. I won't take any free money except favoring tips return for my good service.
> ...


Good luck with that, Ant of the Year ?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Think of it this way- they obviously have no respect for your time. You have money to make. Don't waste a second more than you need to. And your city is so densely populated that the chance of seeing them again is microscopic. Get your cancel fee and GTFO.


I am in Sunnyvale 4 to 5 times a week. I start driving there. I've tried in my city and it's been nothing but horrible so I dont bother.

Controversial response ahead ⚠ . When someone asks me for a favor or approaches me in a nice way I tend to oblige. I have this need to please people ? and in a way get the fuzzies when I make someone's life a little easier. I blame my day job for this. I've had nothing but great outcomes from extending my hand with a positive attitude.

On the other hand if someone comes at me in a way that's not friendly and starts demanding things, then nice girl is out the window.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I am in Sunnyvale 4 to 5 times a week. I start driving there. I've tried in my city and it's been nothing but horrible so I dont bother.
> 
> Controversial response ahead ⚠ . When someone asks me for a favor or approaches me in a nice way I tend to oblige. I have this need to please people ? and in a way get the fuzzies when I make someone's life a little easier. I blame my day job for this. I've had nothing but great outcomes from extending my hand with a positive attitude.
> 
> On the other hand if someone comes at me in a way that's not friendly and starts demanding things, then nice girl is out the window.


Told you, there's for sales and foreclosures in Santa clara county :whistling: .. Patterson uhaul is one call away


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I'd prefer a pax shit in the pot, and not in my car. ?


Oh, I have heard tale of that happening first hand from an ant, as I expect others have also heard of or experienced first hand. A real true to life shit show.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Told you, there's for sales and foreclosures in Santa clara county :whistling: .. Patterson uhaul is one call away


I think I am a country girl now... the big city girl making it in the small town ?


----------



## chris.nella2 (Aug 29, 2018)

Spotscat said:


> This!
> 
> I would much rather have a passenger order a ride, and cancel if they see I'm closer than they expect, than to make me sit waiting for 5-10 minutes while they get ready to go.


Toes to curb or more than likely you are getting a Grade A shuffle!!!


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Tsk, tsk... @Cableguynoe, shuffling pax and letting The Community down already back in 2017. :whistling: :biggrin:


----------



## tmart (Oct 30, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> I am in Sunnyvale 4 to 5 times a week. I start driving there. I've tried in my city and it's been nothing but horrible so I dont bother.
> 
> Controversial response ahead ⚠ . When someone asks me for a favor or approaches me in a nice way I tend to oblige. I have this need to please people ? and in a way get the fuzzies when I make someone's life a little easier. I blame my day job for this. I've had nothing but great outcomes from extending my hand with a positive attitude.
> 
> On the other hand if someone comes at me in a way that's not friendly and starts demanding things, then nice girl is out the window.


If someone is cool/nice about waiting or im picking up someone in the suburbs and its likely a long trip i'll wait a few extra minutes. But any complaint at all or negative vibe cancel, im out. My rating has maintained a 4.92/3 range since.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> Tsk, tsk... @Cableguynoe, shuffling pax and letting The Community down already back in 2017. :whistling: :biggrin:


Is it possible that I unknowingly invented the shuffle back in 2017 with this thread?

@New2This
Your thoughts?


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> Is it possible that I unknowingly invented the shuffle back in 2017 with this thread?
> 
> @New2This
> Your thoughts?


Hmmm... Good point. DC guys seem to be pretty damn adamant they invented it, though, so I'm staying out of that discussion... :whistling:


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> Hmmm... Good point. DC guys seem to be pretty damn adamant they invented it, though, so I'm staying out of that discussion... :whistling:


Most inventors stole their idea from someone else.
Just ask Mark Zuckerberg.

I think I'm ready to claim the shuffle unless someone can prove it existed prior to my thread.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I'm parked at my pickup address. A young lady comes out of the house and comes to my window
> 
> "Can you wait 5 minutes?" , she asks me
> 
> ...


Doesnt it really depend on her general hotness level and wicked scent?

P.s. i love you as much as @Julescase


----------



## LaurieLee (Jul 7, 2019)

5070bolo said:


> I swear Uber needs to cut down that 5minute timer to 3min...


I agree. Waiting that 5 minutes seems like a freaking lifetime.



Cableguynoe said:


> I think I'm ready to claim the shuffle unless someone can prove it existed prior to my thread.


Them there is fightin' words!! ??
@3.75 where do you stand on this??


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

LaurieLee said:


> Them there is fightin' words!! ??
> @3.75 where do you stand on this??


I hereby declare it the Bay Area shuffle!


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> The pax should approach the car with money in hand asking "how much time will $5 buy me?"
> The pax asking for 5 minutes without compensation is like a beggar in the street.


Then the rider could lose out on $10 and no ride.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> Then the rider could lose out on $10 and no ride.


Or they could lose out because it was a minimum fare ride, after putting too much time into it. We are not in this to gamble on a possible profit.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> Or they could lose out because it was a minimum fare ride, after putting too much time into it. We are not in this to gamble on a possible profit.


I was being sarcastic lol trust me I would do the same.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> I was being sarcastic lol trust me I would do the same.


Sorry


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

How did this thread for Sept 2017 get restarted?


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

RaleighUber said:


> How did this thread for Sept 2017 get restarted?


That had been covered back a page. Scroll back.
See @Cableguynoe.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> I'm parked at my pickup address. A young lady comes out of the house and comes to my window
> 
> "Can you wait 5 minutes?" , she asks me
> 
> ...


Lets see.....she would rate about a 5 maybe? If 7 or above, that car is waiting another 5 min


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

freddieman said:


> Lets see.....she would rate about a 5 maybe? If 7 or above, that car is waiting another 5 min


She was actually hot. 
But I got the feeling her man was joining her.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> She was actually hot.
> But I got the feeling her man was joining her.


Once drivers understand that they are liquidating the value of their vehicles, in effect *receiving payday loans with their cars as collateral,* (not earning money but borrowing against their asset) the effects may be significant. 
https://www.wsj.com/articles/how-uber-makes-its-drivers-pay-11565737028


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Ignatz said:


> Once drivers understand that they are liquidating the value of their vehicles, in effect *receiving payday loans with their cars as collateral,* (not earning money but borrowing against their asset) the effects may be significant.
> https://www.wsj.com/articles/how-uber-makes-its-drivers-pay-11565737028


This is why I drive a $1, 077 car. The pay that I get out of doing these jobs far exceeds the value of the vehicle.


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

Five minutes isn’t that long


----------



## Lovelife (May 16, 2019)

I got a ping for uber pool today. I pull up and text I have arrived. Just when his 2 minutes was up he texted me be right there. I still cancelled on him. Maybe next time he won't ping his ride until he's ready.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Lovelife said:


> I got a ping for uber pool today. I pull up and text I have arrived. Just when his 2 minutes was up he texted me be right there. I still cancelled on him. Maybe next time he won't ping his ride until he's ready.


That's the best feature of Rideshare. Pavlovian conditioning for both the driver and the pax. If you're late you pay $5.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> I'm parked at my pickup address. A young lady comes out of the house and comes to my window
> 
> "Can you wait 5 minutes?" , she asks me
> 
> ...


Too bad you will never know..

:wink:


----------

